# Trip Report for Texas Eagle 7-16/7-21



## ousooner (Jul 21, 2007)

My husband and I took our first overnight trip on the Texas Eagle from Little Rock to Chicago (Train 22), July 16. We've used Amtrak before on short trips (Milwaukee to Chicago as example), but this was our first overnight trip. We visit Chicago quite often and always fly, but this time we wanted to take the train. We were well aware of the delays on the Texas Eagle and our train out of Little Rock was almost an 1 1/2 hours late. We lost more time between Popular Bluff, MO and Chicago and we arrived in Chicago around 4:45 pm (scheduled arrival 2:14 pm). On the return route (Train 21), we left Chicago Union Station 30 minutes late and arrived in Little Rock over 3 hours late. The delays did not bother us as we anticipated them and we were taking the train for the ride and relaxation and not having to deal with the hassles of the airport.

We were immediately impressed with the friendliness and courtesy of all Amtrak staff on the train but in the LR and Chicago train stations as well. Other trip reports have mentioned unfriendly staff, but we had a most pleasant experience with very friendly and personable staff. The train itself was in good condition and clean. Seats in the coach car were very comfortable and we managed to sleep for a few hours. We were surprised at the number of passengers aboard the train! I had read that the number of riders was up this year, I hope this continues so that the anti-Amtrak people can't use low ridership as an excuse to cut or eliminate federal funding.

We did not dine in the dining car, so I can't comment on the food. However, we did hear several comments from other passengers regarding the food in the dining car and they were generally positive. On the trip from Chicago, my husband and I enjoyed a glass of wine in the sightseeing/lounge car and it was so nice and relaxing!

We overheard several passengers commenting on how nice the trip was despite the delays. Few passengers seemed irritated regarding the delays. We saw many families traveling together and having a great time! If Amtrak could increase on-time arrivals and departures, I believe many more people would use Amtrak - I hear that the problem is the priority given to freight trains regarding the tracks??

Despite the delays to and from Chicago, we had a very good experience on the Texas Eagle. We are now planning a trip from Chicago to Seattle on the Empire Builder!


----------



## gswager (Jul 21, 2007)

Glad that you had a wonderful overnight trip, esp be flexible with time.

It is supposedly to have the freight trains be get out the way for Amtrak to roar through, unfortunately, it's rarely enforced. Some reasons are long trainsets and they may not fit on the side track and too much freight traffic. Since I'm from the western state, BNSF is a very good one and the UP is Amtrak's nasty neighbor.

Empire Builder is the most popular train route and I'm sure that you will enjoy it!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome OUSOONER, I'm an Amtrak fan and Husker fan!  I had a great trip this week on the CZ and only encountered two surly employees in the Dining Car on the RT on the #6, I too, saw alot of families and there was one family from CA that was travelling on the rail pass for over a month with there two boys. I thought that was kinda wild. I always think of the 30 Day Rail Pass as a college student or single person. Glad you had a great trip!

Al


----------



## AlanB (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome Ousooner.






Thanks for the trip report! 

Glad you enjoyed it.

Many of the delays are indeed thanks to Amtrak's hosts, the freight RR's. They own the tracks and they control the signals. As mentioned by others above, some RR's try very hard to get Amtrak over the rails in a timely manner. Other's sadly don't.  And Amtrak has no real recourse, or at least an easy one, to force them to follow the law.

Of course not all the blame falls on the freight RR's either, Amtrak is sometimes late getting out of the originating station, or they have an equipment failure while on the road.


----------



## shanon rocha (Feb 20, 2008)

ousooner said:


> My husband and I took our first overnight trip on the Texas Eagle from Little Rock to Chicago (Train 22), July 16. We've used Amtrak before on short trips (Milwaukee to Chicago as example), but this was our first overnight trip. We visit Chicago quite often and always fly, but this time we wanted to take the train. We were well aware of the delays on the Texas Eagle and our train out of Little Rock was almost an 1 1/2 hours late. We lost more time between Popular Bluff, MO and Chicago and we arrived in Chicago around 4:45 pm (scheduled arrival 2:14 pm). On the return route (Train 21), we left Chicago Union Station 30 minutes late and arrived in Little Rock over 3 hours late. The delays did not bother us as we anticipated them and we were taking the train for the ride and relaxation and not having to deal with the hassles of the airport.
> We were immediately impressed with the friendliness and courtesy of all Amtrak staff on the train but in the LR and Chicago train stations as well. Other trip reports have mentioned unfriendly staff, but we had a most pleasant experience with very friendly and personable staff. The train itself was in good condition and clean. Seats in the coach car were very comfortable and we managed to sleep for a few hours. We were surprised at the number of passengers aboard the train! I had read that the number of riders was up this year, I hope this continues so that the anti-Amtrak people can't use low ridership as an excuse to cut or eliminate federal funding.
> 
> We did not dine in the dining car, so I can't comment on the food. However, we did hear several comments from other passengers regarding the food in the dining car and they were generally positive. On the trip from Chicago, my husband and I enjoyed a glass of wine in the sightseeing/lounge car and it was so nice and relaxing!
> ...


We regularly take the Texas Eagle from Longview, Tx. to St. Louis and we love it. We leave with no expectation for arrival at any certain time . We generally sleep most of the night and rise early (6:30) and eat across from total strangers in the dinning car. We meet entertaining people from all over and the staff and food are great. Breakfast is reasonably price but dinner is expensive. We will continue to ride as long as Amtrak is available. I fly but my hubby doesn't so we take a week several times a year to see the kids and reconnect and the train is a good segway from our busy lives to another place and time.


----------

